# Athana's Swap Shop! [+ Cute items, Able Sisters, and Nook's Cranny]



## Excaloser (Apr 1, 2020)

Welcome To Athana


Rules:
-Please only take one item, and replace it after you're done
-Cataloging is okay, just let me know before you start
-Please do not wander around my town, I've attached my map below to help guide you to either shop
-Please comment if you're coming over

Tipping is appreciated, but not necessary. I would definitely love some positive feedback though. I'll be giving away the leftover items at the end of the night!

Comment for dodo code​


Spoiler: Island Map


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 1, 2020)

May I come? I’d like the ballon recipe and can I catalog the other stuff? I won’t take it


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 1, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> May I come? I’d like the ballon recipe and can I catalog the other stuff? I won’t take it



Sorry i didn't respond earlier! Thank you for dropping by! I'll update the post to mention cataloging is okay!


----------



## Makusai (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi there! I would like to stop by


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 1, 2020)

Update: Please comment for the dodo code, I just had someone drop off a seashell for my cute bed, without commenting, and I am not pleased :,(


----------



## roseoforlando (Apr 1, 2020)

I would love to come and catalog stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can you order your cute little dress I would love one of them I ca give bells of travel tickets for it.


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 1, 2020)

roseoforlando said:


> I would love to come and catalog stuff.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can you order your cute little dress I would love one of them I ca give bells of travel tickets for it.



Absolutely! It's a red heart apron! I'll grab it for you when I close down for the night!


----------



## roseoforlando (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you so much for letting me come over. Have a terrific night.


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 1, 2020)

roseoforlando said:


> Thank you so much for letting me come over. Have a terrific night.



Of course!! Thank you for stopping by!! I'll get the apron to you in a few hours after I close!


----------



## Bhlox (Apr 1, 2020)

Would like to visit


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 1, 2020)

May I catalogue the items, I can offer some hybrids for the trouble.


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 1, 2020)

No need! Dming you now!


----------



## FreyasFalcon105 (Apr 1, 2020)

hello! Adorable set up! I would love to come visit. Thank you so much


----------



## akimaki (Apr 1, 2020)

I would love to come!!


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 1, 2020)

akimaki said:


> I would love to come!!





FreyasFalcon105 said:


> hello! Adorable set up! I would love to come visit. Thank you so much


Thank you guys so much!! Will dm you both codes in a sec!


----------



## Hikari (Apr 1, 2020)

I'd love to come over!


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 1, 2020)

Hikari said:


> I'd love to come over!


Messaging you the code!


----------



## Sammr (Apr 1, 2020)

Still open?


----------



## TiredStudent (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey there! Can I come over and catalogue? 

Im kind of a noob, I just want to make sure that all I need to do is pick up the items and put them back, Thanks!


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 1, 2020)

Yep! Will send the dodo code! Thank you so much for your interest!


----------



## petaI (Apr 1, 2020)

i would love to stop by!


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 1, 2020)

Closing for the night in 30 minutes!


----------



## MoeLover (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi, can I stop by to catalog?


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 1, 2020)

Yeah absolutely!! I'll dm you!


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 1, 2020)

Closing for the night!!! Will open again in the morning!! Thank you guys so much!


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 3, 2020)

Opening for the night! Celeste is here too!


----------



## attractivebacon (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello I'd like to visit your island


----------



## angelcore (Apr 3, 2020)

hi there i'd like to come visit as well! c:


----------



## icyii (Apr 3, 2020)

Can I come catalog and talk to Celeste please?


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 3, 2020)

PM'ing you both right now! I had to let my switch charge but my gates should be open soon!


----------



## angelcore (Apr 3, 2020)

Excaloser said:


> PM'ing you both right now! I had to let my switch charge but my gates should be open soon!


ty, take your time! c:


----------



## RevisitedDream (Apr 4, 2020)

Hey, Mind if I stop by and do some cataloging? I have no clothes to wear lol. Thankyou


----------



## jleej3rkgirl (Apr 4, 2020)

Can I please come catalogue and talk to Celeste? x)


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 4, 2020)

Messaging you both the code! Thank you!


----------



## icyii (Apr 4, 2020)

Excaloser said:


> Messaging you both the code! Thank you!


Thanks!! Sadly I don’t think I can come right now, something came up :< sorry!! Hope to stop by sometime soon <3


----------



## Jas (Apr 4, 2020)

i would love to come by to swap/catalogue!


----------



## Makusai (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi again! Mind if I stop by? And can I catalog this time?


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 4, 2020)

Sorry for the late replies! Opening my gates again now and DM-ing you!


----------



## kayleee (Apr 4, 2020)

Hey, can I stop by and catalog?


----------



## w4nderlust (Apr 4, 2020)

omg me and ur island have the same name! thts so cool!


----------



## Katfaise (Apr 4, 2020)

If there’s any room, I’d love to join :3


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 4, 2020)

w4nderlust said:


> omg me and ur island have the same name! thts so cool!


That's awesome! I actually named my island using the last name of an old character of mine! It sounds so pretty!



Katfaise said:


> If there’s any room, I’d love to join :3


Absolutely! I'll DM you the dodo code.


----------



## Samer1074 (Apr 4, 2020)

Excaloser said:


> Welcome To Athana
> View attachment 234072
> Rules:
> -Please only take one item, and replace it after you're done
> ...


Hey could i pass by


----------



## Emmitouflee (Apr 4, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still open


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 4, 2020)

Emmitouflee said:


> I'd love to visit if you're still open


I'll dm you the code! After this visit, I'm closing for the night!! 
I'm planning on moving the swap shop to somewhere else on my island so it might be closed for a day or two!


----------

